# Covid on building sites



## Sconeandjam (27 Jul 2020)

All workers going on building sites must have a cif covid19 induction card.
The cards are checked on the cif database and are linked to pps number.

The sites where covid19 have been identified all workers would have a cif induction pass and safe pass. All are checked on the two systems.

To stop the movement of workers between these buildings sites or closing a site why have the cif not flagged the cards and temporarily suspend the cards for the isolation period? Would that not stop some of the workers moving to different sites? Seems very simple solution but they are not using the database for its purpose.


----------

